
Design App Creates Beautiful Photo Collages on Your Phone - gilikg
http://mashable.com/2013/12/18/bazaart-mobile/
======
droid_w
Looks cool. Android version any time soon?

~~~
gilikg
Thanks! Android is on our roadmap. Stay tuned :)

------
katzboaz
Very Cool! Love it!

~~~
gilikg
Thanks so much! Appreciate it :)

